# What type of Gear Oil - '68 Muncie 4 speed



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

I need to replace the manual gear oil in my '68 Muncie 4 speed, can anyone give me some advice as to what oil to use? It's the original transmission. I've heard to stay away from GL-5 and only use GL-4...:confused

Thanks.


----------



## 1968 Q8 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Woops...wrong section*

Yeah...go ahead and ignore that...


----------

